

Good Software Documentation - panbhatt

Hi hackers,
I want to know a list of websites where i can get gud knowledge on Sw documentation starting from SRS to design doc (HLD,LLD). Request you to please help.
======
mmilkin
I have had to deal with lots of different methodologies about documentation
practices and what i found is that the best documentation is code. Self
documenting code and tests usually stay up to date and are harder to overlook.

